# Timber Dog Stand



## mrman (Feb 12, 2016)

I recently got a new pup and want to start training "Place" with the same stand he will be hunting on and have come across a dilemma. I am looking for a sturdy quality, long lasting tree stand for my dog. I saw one by "Huntsafe" that seemed to be a sturdy strap on stand but and a little skeptical about how hard it would be to set up and use in the dark. Does anyone have any experience with this particular stand, or would you recommend something different all together? Thank you for your time and patience with my lack of experience. 

-Mrman


----------



## Black Jack Kennels (Jul 18, 2015)

I use an Invisilab by Momarsh if the water is not very deep. Excellant design and very easy to transport and setup.


----------



## surffishn (Nov 12, 2014)

Try a Momarsh really like mine.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Sportstand, website is down for maintenance, but it's a great stand


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

In the timber I use the base to a climbing hunting stand. Very easy to get set up on a tree in the dark and zip tie piece of carpet down on it for dog to sit on. That being said I hunt a yellow dog and will be using my Momarsh this coming season for the timber when water level isn't too high so I can hide him better. Also the Momarsh is one that you can use in just about any hunting situation and train out of.


----------



## Michael Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Anyone try the Drake dog stand for flooded timber ? It seems to be more sturdy than Avery dog stand strap on style.


----------



## Zach Dyster (Oct 28, 2014)

I've tried the Ruff stands and find they are pretty unstable unless is pretty deep water. Switched to an Invisilab and haven't looked back.


----------



## Selous (Nov 8, 2013)

Sportstand is less complicated and works great. MoMarsh is more complicated (but easier to camo up) and works great.


----------



## MuddyCreek (May 10, 2016)

I bought a Momarsh last year and it's the easiest stand I've ever dealt with. IMO, there's no other stand out there that will come close to it's reliability and versatility.


----------



## Willie (Aug 15, 2014)

Agree with the Invisilab. Add a pair of backpack straps to make carrying easy.


----------



## britlab64 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yep I have a Ruff Stand. Looking a better solution.


----------

